# I need to buy laminate strips



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Laminate work requires some specialized tools and bits. There is almost no chance you can do it without most of them. The laminate is trimmed after it is glued to the substrate.

The last time I checked both Lowes and Home Depot had some in stock and more that could be ordered.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

emba02 said:


> Does anyone know the best way to acquire some laminate strips? I am a complete newbie and don't have many tools so using a saw or something is not really feasible. Thanks so much


It would help if you mentioned what these were going to be used for and the sizes you need.
Local laminate counter top makers will have scraps left over from various jobs. You might be able to get the material from them, pretty reasonably. Not the exact sizes, just the material. You could also offer them the job to cut the laminate into the sizes you want.


----------



## thediyhubby (Nov 1, 2014)

You will definitely need something better than a saw to cut the laminate. If this is a once off, you can rent a table saw for the day. The best way to get the perfect fit is to cut while laying.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What exactly are you doing?

If you just want to make strips of the thin material---all you need is a utility knife and a laminate scoring blade---and some laminate,of course--

tool cost? $10.00 or less---and damaged pieces of laminate sheet are often found in the discount bin at Menards


----------

